# Going on my hols



## Strawberrygirl (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi, in 2 weeks time i'm going on holiday to Croatia with my Mum for 1 week. I will be 10 weeks pregnant by that point and I was wondering if anyone had any tips/advice for what I should/shouldn't do, i'm a bit worried about what I can and can't eat etc. Plus it's my first time on holiday with my insulin pump so any advice with that would be helpful too.


----------



## Emmal31 (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi

Firstly have a lovely holiday. I think just be careful with what you eat really and if your not sure about something then don't eat it. I would drink bottled water whilst your out there just in case you get an upset tummy from the tap water too ( I know most people do that anyway) but the last thing you want to be doing is being sick and it ruining your holiday. Make sure you have plenty of your insulin etc and fast acting and long acting sugar with you too. Have a safe trip xx


----------



## Copepod (Jul 18, 2010)

Insurance - a couple more things (pregnancy & pump) to declare in addition to diabetes. Ensure your EHIC is in date (European Health Insurance Card) as it's valid in all EEC countries, plus Switzerland.


----------



## PhoebeC (Jul 18, 2010)

Dont eat any seafood, and make sure any meat and eggs you eat are really well cooked.

Drink lots of water. And lots of suncream and keep a hat on your head, dont get too hot if you can help it.

And most importantly have fun and relax!! 

xx


----------



## Strawberrygirl (Jul 23, 2010)

Well, i've got all my insurance sorted, my european health card has arrived in the post and i've got a meeting with diabetic nurse on tue to discuss traveling with a pump, now all I need to do is pack! My hubby isn't coming with me on this hol, it's just me and my mum which makes me a bit nervous as he is my diabetes sidekick but he said he will be at the end of the phone for any advice  I just want to be able to sit back and relax for a week. These past few weeks have been quite stressful, i'm 9 weeks now, 31 to go! now i'm worrying that I dont feel ill enough, nausea has stopped and I dont feel I have any pregnancy symptoms at all except for frequent hypos... I warned you I was a mega worrier


----------



## rachelha (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi

I did not have a lot of symptoms to begin with at all, the odd wave of nausea but not proper morning sickness.  Extreme tiredness and hypos were about it.  This does not mean anything is wrong, just be grateful for it.

Enjoy your holidays

Rx


----------



## Steff (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi hun have no advice.


Just wanted to wish you happy holidays.


----------



## Lizzie53 (Jul 25, 2010)

Have a wonderful, relaxing time. Don't forget to carry all your medical supplies in your hand luggage and take more than you need. It must not go in the hold due to the temperature and the risk of loss. I don't know about pumps but if you are carrying any needles you need a doctors (or DSN) letter. I have flown several times with needles and only been asked for the letter once but you do need it just in case.


----------



## Chrissie (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi

Sorry its taken me sooooo long to reply to you!!
I'm 32 weeks pregnant & have a pump
Foods to avoid are the usual ones (raw meat/seafood, some cheeses, soft boiled eggs etc)
Going on holiday with a pump ...... (i've taken mine all over the world with no problems) make sure you take double the supplies (giving sets/resivours/batteries etc) you need & don't forget to take your back up pens/insulin/needles. Be aware of heat/activity you might need to set temp basal rates. I usually take a letter from my DSN but have never been asked for it i keep it in my pump bag which i always keep in hand luggage never put it in the hold
if you have any other questions just ask away & have a fab holiday & enjoy yourself
Chrissie xx


----------



## Strawberrygirl (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks everyone, leaving this monday, just gonna sit back and chill


----------



## Northerner (Jul 31, 2010)

Strawberrygirl said:


> Thanks everyone, leaving this monday, just gonna sit back and chill



Hope you have a fantastic time!


----------

